# Doxa, Medaill D?or - Milan - 1906, Pocket Watch



## Stegh (Nov 26, 2010)

*Doxa, Medaill D'or - Milan - 1906, Pocket Watch*

Hello,

Could somebody help me identify and maybe give me an idea of the value of my grandfather's pocket watch? As the pictures show, it is DOXA Anti-Magnetique, with the inscription: Medaill D'or - Milan - 1906
Below this text are the 5 different engravings of different medals, and below it is written: HORS CONCOURS, and below it Liege - 1905.
I have seen a few similar watches online, but I have not seen any of them to have the back cover that mine has.
I greatly appreciate any information in this matter.


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Doxa, Medaill D'or - Milan - 1906, Pocket Watch*

Nice watch, although it could do with a good clean! And that probably goes for the movement as well.....

According to my sources, Doxa was founded in 1889 but didn't adopt that name until 1910. The watch should therefore be more recent than 1906. This is just a date when the company won an award and does not relate to the watch directly anyway. A picture of the movement might help date it a bit better, I would suspect it's some sort of FHF (Fabrique d'Horlogerie Fontainemelon) pocket watch movement.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## AbslomRob (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Doxa, Medaill D'or - Milan - 1906, Pocket Watch*

There's a similar one here:
Doxa Anti-Magnetic Pocket Watch c 1906

Take the "starting bid" with a very large grain of salt, 'cause there's nothing I can see about this watch that would justify a $700 starting bid.


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Doxa, Medaill D'or - Milan - 1906, Pocket Watch*

Well, the movement of the one in the link definitely closely resembles an FHF movement:

bidfun-db FHF_006_18.5H5: FHF 6 18.5'''H5

...except that it's mirror-imaged! I presume that FHF made two versions.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Stegh (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: Doxa, Medaill D'or - Milan - 1906, Pocket Watch*



Hartmut Richter said:


> Nice watch, although it could do with a good clean! And that probably goes for the movement as well.....
> 
> According to my sources, Doxa was founded in 1889 but didn't adopt that name until 1910. The watch should therefore be more recent than 1906. This is just a date when the company won an award and does not relate to the watch directly anyway. A picture of the movement might help date it a bit better, I would suspect it's some sort of FHF (Fabrique d'Horlogerie Fontainemelon) pocket watch movement.
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Mr. Richter,

These are the pictures you have asked for.

Thanks again.


----------



## jedanzoom (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Doxa, Medaill D'or - Milan - 1906, Pocket Watch*

This is one of those oversized,nice decorated case pocket watches from around WWI.,that we discused a year or two ago.There is thread on this phora about those watches as I remember."Doxa antimagentic" was founded in 1902. and used mostly FHF movements.


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Doxa, Medaill D'or - Milan - 1906, Pocket Watch*

Yes, that seems to be consistent in style with an old FHF pocket watch movement. Thanks for posting.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## billygreeneyes (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Doxa, Medaill D'or - Milan - 1906, Pocket Watch*

Greetings All, Stegh, I believe your watch is part of a collection of Doxa watches that were handed out at the Milan Exhibition/Fair in 1906, and by the looks of the one photo it was for rowing and it was for coming in first place, hence the "Medaille D'or Milan 1906" or "Gold Medal 1906 Milan". The number under the serial number , 61, I believe is the watch number in the collection. I have one that is a little older than yours and is also from the Milan Exhibition in 1906 but was not given out at the exhibition. There is quite a bit of information out there by just doing a search of the words written in French. Hope this helps... Billy


----------



## djoleruzicin (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: Doxa, Medaill D'or - Milan - 1906, Pocket Watch*

Hi all, I have similar watch but i find it very odd because on front it has this writing and it says Crometa, unlike all the other doxa pocket watches I've seen online. On the back it says MEDAILLE D'OR MILAN - 1906 under that the same 5 rounded images, and under that it says DOXA Hors concours liege - 1905 membre du jury paris - 1925 and under all it says Ancre de precision 15 (might be IS, im not sure) rubis. Appreciate any information.
.


----------



## eri231 (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Doxa, Medaill D'or - Milan - 1906, Pocket Watch*

hello
Crometa was trademarked by Kienzle germany. maybe someone has changed the dial?
regards enrico


----------



## Formula1980 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Doxa, Medaill D'or - Milan - 1906, Pocket Watch*



billygreeneyes said:


> Greetings All, Stegh, I believe your watch is part of a collection of Doxa watches that were handed out at the Milan Exhibition/Fair in 1906, and by the looks of the one photo it was for rowing and it was for coming in first place, hence the "Medaille D'or Milan 1906" or "Gold Medal 1906 Milan". The number under the serial number , 61, I believe is the watch number in the collection. I have one that is a little older than yours and is also from the Milan Exhibition in 1906 but was not given out at the exhibition. There is quite a bit of information out there by just doing a search of the words written in French. Hope this helps... Billy


I've often wondered about DOXA pocket watches such as these, thanks for the valuable insight. Is it known exactly what events might have been depicted on the cases other than rowing? Just curious.


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Doxa, Medaill D'or - Milan - 1906, Pocket Watch*

The watches I have seen made for specific competitions (mostly by Zenith) have had the name of the competition engraved around the edge so I suspect that this one is just a general, decorative piece with no association.....

Hartmut Richter


----------

